# [wine] heroes of might and magic 3 - problemy

## morgir

Gdy już odnalazłem wiadomosc że heroes3 z portage jest to instalator dla wersji linuxowej postanowiłem spróbować sił odpalając go przez wine. Jednak gdy tylko próbuje odpalić setup, pojawia się okienko które je ładuje po czym zatrzymuje się ładowanie i po chwili w konsoli dostaje coś takiego

```

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdcbe4 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 000b, blocked by 000d, retrying (60 sec)

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdcbe4 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 000b, blocked by 000d, retrying (60 sec)

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdcbe4 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 000b, blocked by 000d, retrying (60 sec)

wine: Critical section 7ffdcbe4 wait failed at address 0x7ffa0e00 (thread 000b), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 0xa

Unhandled exception: wait failed on critical section 0x7ffdcbe4

err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000194 flags 0 addr 0x7ffa0e00

Process of pid=0x0000000a has terminated

```

Miał ktoś coś podobnego bądź wie co to jest?

----------

## exodos

1) odpal wpisując same: *Quote:*   

> heroes3

 

2) nie wiem jak będzie u Ciebie, ale ja musiałem zainstalować Herosów z flagą 'nocd', bo inaczej się nie włączały

----------

## morgir

```

valhalla robert # USE="nocd" emerge heroes3

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) games-strategy/heroes3-1.3.1a-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking heroes3-1.3.1a-cdrom-x86.run ;-)

 * Do you accept the terms of this license (LOKI-EULA)? [yes/no] yes

 * The full installation takes about 341 MB of space!

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking heroes3-1.3.1a-cdrom-x86.run to /var/tmp/portage/heroes3-1.3.1a-r1/work

tar: Samotny blok zerowy przy 8440

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/heroes3-1.3.1a-r1/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: games-strategy/heroes3-1.3.1a-r1

>>> Install heroes3-1.3.1a-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/heroes3-1.3.1a-r1/image/ category games-strategy

 * This ebuild will need the cdrom for heroes3

 * If you do not have the CD, but have the data files

 * mounted somewhere on your filesystem, just export

 * the variable CD_ROOT so that it points to the

 * directory containing the files.

 * For example:

 * export CD_ROOT=/mnt/cdrom

 * Please insert+mount the cdrom for heroes3 now !

 * Press return to scan for the cd again

 * or hit CTRL+C to abort the emerge.

 * If you are having trouble with the detection

 * of your CD, it is possible that you do not have

 * Joliet support enabled in your kernel.  Please

 * check that CONFIG_JOLIET is enabled in your kernel.

```

Oczywiście cdrom oryginał jest w napędzie próbowałem z zamontowałem odmontowanym, zamontowanym z poziomu roota

----------

## exodos

 *morgir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> valhalla robert # USE="nocd" emerge heroes3
> ...

 

Po pierwsze masz kiepski sposób na ustawianie flag. Po drugie nie widzę z czym dokładnie masz problem. (Tylko proszę nie mów, że nie nacisnąłeś <Enter> tak jak Cię prosili)

----------

## Riklaunim

Mi od dawna gra ta i ostrze armagedonu chodzi pod wine  :Smile: 

instalacja przez /_setup/Setup.exe

----------

## morgir

 *exodos wrote:*   

>  *morgir wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> valhalla robert # USE="nocd" emerge heroes3
> ...

 

Co do tego to nie no najpierw sprawdziłem wkompilowane opcje. Są wkomilowane. Potem próbowałem ustawić ręcznie ścieżkę, nie udaje się wyskakuje że nie ma takich plików lub folderów. Podobo jest to instalacja dla płyt pod linuxa. Ja mam wersje windowsową. Gdy próbuje zainstalowałeś własnie tą wersje pod wine. Przy odpalaniu setupu wyskakuje błąd powyższy. Zainstalowałem najnowsze wine i dalej dzieje się to samo

A co do ustawiania flag to poco mam na stałe ustawiać flagi skoro używam jej jednokrotnie?

----------

## Yatmai

 *morgir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> valhalla robert # USE="nocd" emerge heroes3
> ...

 

Bo to jest instalator dla płyty LINUKSOWEJ, próba odpalenia na płycie z win będzie się kończyć komunikatem, że nie odnalazł płyty i będzie w kółko prosił o zamonowanie płyty, co widać wyżej  :Razz: 

Jedyna możliwość to Wine, na szczęście działa to nieźle (a przynajmniej u mnie  :Very Happy: ). Której wersji wine używasz ??

----------

## exodos

Wydaje mi się, że jeśli masz oryginalną wersję windowsową, to możesz sobie z netu legalnie sciągnać wersję linuksową (no a przynajmniej chciałbym żeby tak było, jak jest naprawdę nie mam zielonego pojęcia; może znajdzie się ktoś, komu będzie się chciało przebić przez warunki licencji i mnie uświadomi)

----------

## morgir

```
valhalla robert # emerge --search wine

Searching...

[ Results for search key : wine ]

[ Applications found : 9 ]

*  app-emulation/wine

      Latest version available: 0.9.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.17

      Size of files: 10,315 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.winehq.com/

      Description:   free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix

      License:       LGPL-2.1

```

no i mnie własnie niestety z wine nie działa. A co do linuxowej wersji to nie da się jej ściągnać. Trzeba ją zamówić i kupić osobno.

----------

## Riklaunim

sprawdź wine koło 0.9.4 - 0.9.10. Za ich czasu ostro Heroes katowałem i działało  :Smile: 

----------

## morgir

wkompilowałme 0.9.10 i dalej się dzieje to samo  :Sad:  nie mam juz pojecia o co chodzi. Napisze raz jezscze. 

```

robert@valhalla ~ $ wine /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe

```

odpala się to install shield wizzard czy jak to się tam nazywa i go ładuje, jest sobie obrazek herosów na środku a w dolnym lewym rogu ładuje się setup. W pewnym momęcie jakby się zwieszał i po dobrej chwili w konsoli pokazuje się

```

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdd164 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 000b, blocked by 000f, retrying (60 sec)

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdd164 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 000b, blocked by 000f, retrying (60 sec)

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdd164 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 000b, blocked by 000f, retrying (60 sec)

wine: Critical section 7ffdd164 wait failed at address 0x7ffa0df0 (thread 000b), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 0xa

Unhandled exception: wait failed on critical section 0x7ffdd164

err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000194 flags 0 addr 0x7ffa0df0

```

----------

## Riklaunim

u mnie instalacja przeszła przez plik _setup/Setup.exe

Z tego co widzę to pod 0.9.17 herołsi już nie chodzą   :Confused:  ale Baldurs Gate na DVD się instaluje (tj. większość gier CDProjektu już powinna)

----------

## Yatmai

Spróbuj Wine-0.9.8-r1, w wyższych coś zchrzanili i nie mogę korzystać z usług sieciowych  :Sad:  A jak nie to na serii 2005xxxx troche katowałem Heroesów 3  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kurak

Witam, wlasnie sie produkuje z zainstalowaniem heroesow3, nie moge ich zainstalowac. Zrobilem export CD_ROOT do katalogu docelowego gdzie znajduja sie pliki gry. Dziwnym trafem mi sie wydaje ze brakuje jakis plikow.

```
ll

razem 366366

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root      2048 wrz 24 17:14 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root       112 wrz 24 17:24 ..

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root   5149568 wrz 24 10:17 heroes3-1.3.1a-unified-x86.run

-r--r--r-- 1 root root      2776 wrz 24 10:17 heroes3-1.3.1a-unified-x86.run.txt

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 370003131 wrz 24 12:26 HMM3-Linux.iso.bz2

-r--r--r-- 1 root root        53 wrz 24 10:16 HMM3-Linux.iso.bz2.md5

```

Przy 

```
emerge heroes3
```

wyswietla mi sie cos takiego:

```
>>> Test phase [not enabled]: games-strategy/heroes3-1.3.1a-r1

>>> Install heroes3-1.3.1a-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/heroes3-1.3.1a-r1/image/ category games-strategy

 * Found CD #1 root at /media/hdc

 * Copying files... this may take a while...

install: nie można wykonać stat na `/media/hdc/bin/x86/heroes3': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

install: nie można wykonać stat na `/media/hdc/Heroes_III_Tutorial.pdf': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

install: nie można wykonać stat na `/media/hdc/README': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

install: nie można wykonać stat na `/media/hdc/icon.bmp': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

install: nie można wykonać stat na `/media/hdc/icon.xpm': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

tar: /media/hdc/hiscore.tar.gz: Nie można open: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

tar: Błąd nie do naprawienia: koniec

tar: Child returned status 2

tar: Zakończenie z błędem z powodu uprzednich błędów

!!! ERROR: games-strategy/heroes3-1.3.1a-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  heroes3-1.3.1a-r1.ebuild, line 69:   Called die

!!! unpacking hiscore

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Pewnie gdzies jest jakas drobna fuszerka, ale prosze o pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## muzg

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Witam, wlasnie sie produkuje z zainstalowaniem heroesow3, nie moge ich zainstalowac. Zrobilem export CD_ROOT do katalogu docelowego gdzie znajduja sie pliki gry. Dziwnym trafem mi sie wydaje ze brakuje jakis plikow.
> 
> ```
> ll
> 
> ...

 

to te pliki sie znajduja w tym CD_ROOT?   :Laughing: 

----------

